# Competition for the fastest OLL-1 execution in cubeast



## kubesolver (Dec 10, 2021)

Inspired by recent development in algs and cubeast I am running a competition to promote good OLL-1 algs and cubeast.com.

The rules are simple:
- post a link to a cubeast solve with CFOP method and OLL-1 as an OLL case. 
Only execution time matters, as measured by cubeast. Can be fake scramble but OLL cannot be the first step of the solve. Here is my submission (1.08s) https://cbst.link/s/rDVSux4mvuKALfEzvzzy5z

Prizes:
2x50$ The cubicle gift cards.
One prize goes to the best submission
One prize goes to the random submission.

Competition ends 10 days from now. on 20.12.2021 20:41 UTC


----------



## Garf (Dec 10, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> Inspired by recent development in algs and cubeast I am running a competition to promote good OLL-1 algs and cubeast.com.
> 
> The rules are simple:
> - post a link to a cubeast solve with CFOP method and OLL-1 as an OLL case.
> ...


Oh gods... @PaulMills will win for sure.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 10, 2021)

I am not too familiar with cubeast - is this a site for analyzing smart cubes? Do we need to do the solve and OLL-1 on a smartcube in order to participate in the competition?


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 10, 2021)

Yes, cubeast is a timer for smartcubes which at the moment offers some basic data on the solves (like steps timing. exec vs pauses etc.).
So yes - to enter this competition as defined you must a smartcube. is that too high of a bar? Doesn't majority of cubers own a speedcube already?


----------



## qwr (Dec 10, 2021)

i dont think most own a smartcube. I think video + stackmat timed is sufficient proof, can also use a phone timer in addition for more proof


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 10, 2021)

I think for more participation framecounted videos of the alg being used in solves should be allowed, especially if multiple people FC it to verify.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 10, 2021)

I personally don't own a smartcube, and I don't have the feeling that a majority of other cubers do.
They tend to be particularly expensive cubes that don't perform at the same level as flagship cubes. I feel like they are often aimed at more beginner cubers who want help analyzing their solves, rather than for raw performance.

I'm not opposed to the idea, I just don't want to spend $50+ dollars on a cube that I won't be able to perform my best on just to race some people online. I believe the analyzation of pauses can certainly be benefician, but I don't need to spend $50 to know that I pause too much.


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 11, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Oh gods... @PaulMills will win for sure.


Naaaaah. I think he got banned. His profile is blocked and all his posts are removed.

I would have liked to do this if I had cubeast and a smart cube. Oh well. All the best for the contestants!


----------



## Garf (Dec 11, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Naaaaah. I think he got banned. His profile is blocked and all his posts are removed.
> 
> I would have liked to do this if I had cubeast and a smart cube. Oh well. All the best for the contestants!


Yeah, I think PaulMills was trying to mess with us, somehow.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 11, 2021)

Here is my submission (0.68)








01.85s Speedsolving solve by Aedan Bryant on Cubeast






cbst.link


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 11, 2021)

@TipsterTrickster thanks for the first submission.

After a little consideration I will let the competition as it is. I think smartcubes are nice, cubeast is a great service so I want to promote it a little.


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm interesting in competing but I'm having some trouble connecting my cube to my computer. Hopefully I'll get a submission in soon.


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 13, 2021)

0.81








03.55s Speedsolving solve by Ethan Davis on Cubeast






cbst.link


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 17, 2021)

Bump. 3 days to go.


----------

